# What features to look for in a 1911



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

So what features should I be looking for in a good target 1911? Looking at strictly a target gun for now priced under $1500. 

what are the advantages to a 6" slide vs a 5" slide?

Carbon steel vs Stainless?

Is one match grade barrel particularly better than another?

Any advantage to a fiber optic front site vs a blade site? Oh and what is a mag well bevel or cut good for?

Honestly not sure what features I should look for 

Any advise on building a 1911? been looking at a Fusion Scout kit but not sure if i can pull it off as I have no experience with building a 1911.


----------

